
‘Smart’ Dildo Company Sued for Tracking Users’ Habits - goodmachine
http://www.vocativ.com/358530/smart-dildo-company-sued-for-tracking-users-habits/
======
hagubman
I have absolutely no idea how to react to this, but if it's in the terms of
use then the company should be protected well enough, correct?

I mean sure, privacy of users has been threatened, but if they had been
previously warned it is their fault.

Just to be clear - I'm not on either side.

